# Wyoming elk hunt



## Bowbenderman (Jul 7, 2018)

Anyone hunted Wy ?  Can't decide on hunting on my own or going with a guide. Tys for any help.


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 10, 2018)

Bowbenderman said:


> Anyone hunted Wy ?  Can't decide on hunting on my own or going with a guide. Tys for any help.



If it’s anything like pronghorn it might take you a while to draw a tag in a good unit.


----------



## Bowbenderman (Jul 10, 2018)

Got a tag, just have never hunted Wy , kinda  thought  I might just pay a trespass fee on a ranch.


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 31, 2018)

And how difficult was it to acquire that tag ?is  there a lottery or did you get over counter tags ? Do they have specific units you are assigned to? I am interested in going out soon as I figure out some details and pin point some good diy public land out there to get goin.


----------



## acurasquirrel (Sep 4, 2018)

What unit did you draw?


----------



## acurasquirrel (Sep 4, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> If it’s anything like pronghorn it might take you a while to draw a tag in a good unit.



Or you can draw a tag in a not so amazing unit every year while building points. You can hunt and harvest antelope every year in Wyoming.


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Mar 13, 2019)

It is not difficult at all with a general tag. It will take you about 2 points now to draw a general tag


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Feb 23, 2022)

Huntetthere twice,  if you don’t get off the road your fighting crowds.  Your best bet is to get a semi guided hunt. We had someone take us back about 23 miles from a road and drop us. Came bac a week later to pick us up and use horses to get the elk out.  1st time very successful with three of us all having shots and two killed. Second time nothing at all.  It’s kind of hit and miss.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 12, 2022)

Bowbenderman said:


> Got a tag, just have never hunted Wy , kinda  thought  I might just pay a trespass fee on a ranch.


I think this is your best best. Depending on when you go, once they get pressured they seem to take shelter on private lands. In CO, I would hunt the edge of private land. Saw lots of elk and I didn't have to go way back. 2 miles off the trail. I have the Garmin Rino with the hunting map. Shows private land borders.


----------



## Bowbenderman (Jul 12, 2022)

Tys for all the info,,,!,,,


----------

